# The Lion King BluRay



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Just wanted to let you guys know that The Lion King is out on blu today.

1. If you have a 5 dollar Subway coupon for it, it will take 5 dollars off your purchase.

2. For an additional $5 dollars off http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/promotions/special-offers/lionkingcoupon

3. For another $5 dollars off if you're buying TLK at Target, www.target.com/disneycoupon

Now for the good stuff:

Hefty $4 dollar rebate: http://heftybrands.pactiv.com/Promos/LionKing.aspx

Renyolds $4 dollar rebate: http://www.reynoldspkg.com/reynoldskitchens/en/promotions/lion-king/LionKing_Rebate_Form.pdf

Wholly Gucamole $5 rebate: http://eatwholly.com/the-lion-king

With all of these rebates and coupons you will definitely get the movie for free. 29.99-15.00 in coupons minus 13.00 in rebates is 1.99


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Since rebates require original UPC, how would you be able to combine them?

I jut preordered on Amazon and used their coupon. Less work, didn't have to buy other products to get a few bucks in 2 months.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I picked one up at WalMart for 19.95,that's the Bluray+ DVD,normally $24.95.

Best Buy has them on sale for $19.


When I want something I don't mind paying for it,and normally when the Blurays come out the first week at WalMart they reduce the price.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am going to get the 4 disc set at Target.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just watched the 3D Blu-Ray. It was much better than I expected. The 3D is quite good.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Picked mine up at Best Buy 
Will be watching on saturday with Family


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Picked up a copy for my wife. Will give her something to do on Sunday while I'm enjoying football.


----------

